# MAC Haul in June



## darklocke (Jun 7, 2009)

​ 
*I feel happy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 

*Kelly* (refill), *Hepcat* (refill),  *Print* (refill), *Silverthorn*, *Shale*, *Graphology*, *Bold & Brazen*, *Bright Future* and *Night Maneuvers* eyeshadows - *Circa Plum*, *Teal* and *White Gold* pigments - *House Wine* (refill), *Blushbaby* (refill), *Eversun* and *On A Mission *blush - *Solar Riche* bronzer - *Pink* ccb - *Angel*, *Cherish*, *Crème Cup*, *Hue*, *Lollipop Lovin'*, *Siss*, *Brave New Bronze* and *Sunsational* lipstick - *Nymphette*, *Oyster Girl*, *Viva Glam VI SE*, *Liberated* and *Gold Rebel* lipglass - *Refined* MSF - *Mixing Medium Waterbased*.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 7, 2009)

Great haul!!!! Enjoy!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

OOOH wow!! What a fabulous haul, enjoy... I love the SW stuff!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 7, 2009)

Fantastic haul!


----------



## ladyJ (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome haul! Enjoy~


----------



## iShadow (Jun 7, 2009)

Giiiiiiiirl way to haul!!


----------



## orkira (Jun 7, 2009)

Wonderful Haul.  Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 7, 2009)

Great Haul! Looks familiar


----------



## x0besoz (Jun 7, 2009)

enjoy ur haul! im really loving the lipsticks


----------



## nunu (Jun 7, 2009)

Amazing haul! 
Enjoy


----------



## ABB113 (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice!  Enjoy it all!


----------



## SoSoSteph (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, enjoy all your new things!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 8, 2009)

Thank you all so much! I'm so happy with these items, and the lipsticks look so wonderful - I don't know where to start. I working on organizing my brand new vanity (my very first), so there will be more pictures soon.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 8, 2009)

Great haul!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jun 8, 2009)

Great haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## so0xpink (Jun 8, 2009)

enjoy your haul! looks amazing!


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome haul!!!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 8, 2009)

GREAT haul, enjoy!


----------



## sugarglam (Jun 8, 2009)

awesome haul!!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice haulage!! Enjoy your June goodies!


----------



## Vixxan (Jun 9, 2009)

WOW!!! nice haul


----------



## PrincessAriel03 (Jun 9, 2009)

Very Cool Haul!!


----------



## darklocke (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Great Haul! Looks familiar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
This one's for you, my dear!


----------



## fintia (Jun 10, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## amber_j (Jun 11, 2009)

So pretty! Enjoy your goodies.


----------



## grc733 (Jun 11, 2009)

Wow!!! Nice!


----------

